
Amygdala Neurosciences Acquires GS-6637 from Gilead Sciences - sizzle
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/amygdala-neurosciences-acquires-gs-6637-from-gilead-sciences-300408827.html
======
sizzle
This drug looks promising, anyone know if this will make it to the market?

